# Pine Log hog this morning.



## Big Eights (Aug 10, 2012)

Killed this boar about 7:30 this morning out oak street. We think he weighed around 225 pounds. Hog sign was everywhere.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 10, 2012)

WOOOHOOOO! YEA!! Way to go man!  Bet he had NO IDEA, you were coming!  I am trying to go out there.....wonder how far you chased them away?

Good on ya brother!


----------



## Big Eights (Aug 10, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> WOOOHOOOO! YEA!! Way to go man!  Bet he had NO IDEA, you were coming!  I am trying to go out there.....wonder how far you chased them away?
> 
> Good on ya brother!



I killed him walking in this morning. After we got him to the cooler we came back and walked back up the mountain. We found alot of acorns already on the ground up high maybe this can be some help.


----------



## mmcneil (Aug 10, 2012)

Good job.  Saw a lot of sign and tracks, but no hogs.  Jumped one about 2:30 it was so thick I never saw it just heard him grunt and walk off.  I found hog sign everywhere.  Mud wallows, rooting it was crazy.  Congrats to you.


----------



## weekender (Aug 11, 2012)

nice looking boar


----------



## Big Eights (Aug 11, 2012)

Went back this morning. No hogs but I did see 4 bucks together. 2 of them was in the low 120's both 8 points. The outher 2 was a small 8 and 6. I think I will try to hunt them in bow season if we get some cool temps.


----------



## madison daniel (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you hunting the wma? And do you have to use small game guns or could I use my deer rifle


----------



## Big Eights (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes the wma. On this hunt you can use your big game rifles.


----------



## garman (Aug 11, 2012)

Check the regs. Madison, that is the tell all!


----------



## Okie Hog (Aug 11, 2012)

Congrats on the good hog.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 12, 2012)

nice hog big eights, was nice to meet you this afternoon! We checked the sheets when we made it all the way back through. over 7 pages of hunters signed in, only yours and one other hog signed out. I hope everyone who got one signed it out.

good luck come bow season. we might hunt up there some ourselves again. maybe our paths will cross again!


----------



## raydayton (Aug 13, 2012)

that the only one logged in on sat.?


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice Pine Log boar! How long are those tusks?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2012)

If I am correct, I believe small game starts Wed the 15th......I need to DOUBLE CHECK, cause I ain't positive right now..............Anywho, if it is, I will be there Wed AM


----------



## papachaz (Aug 13, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> If I am correct, I believe small game starts Wed the 15th......I need to DOUBLE CHECK, cause I ain't positive right now..............Anywho, if it is, I will be there Wed AM



only problem is the gates will be locked for small game season, so you'll have to walk in. they will open them back up for archery season though. 

we rode all the way through yesterday, some of the roads are washed pretty bad on the hills. all in all still one of my all time favorite WMA's to hunt. we'll most likely be spending some archery season in there


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 17, 2012)

papachaz said:


> only problem is the gates will be locked for small game season, so you'll have to walk in. they will open them back up for archery season though.
> 
> we rode all the way through yesterday, some of the roads are washed pretty bad on the hills. all in all still one of my all time favorite WMA's to hunt. we'll most likely be spending some archery season in there



I got in Early Wed and the gate(Oak St) wasn't locked yet

Didn't see much sign, but did see two MONSTER Black hogs, and 5 shoats that were about 10lbs short of getting killed..........Did not get a bead on either of the big ones. 
 I swear when I saw them, they were side by side and their silhouette looked like a Cow, then a Bear; I was like HUH?  After they moved under a branch I recognized them as Hogs, but they were quickly out of sight............then came the shoats into the same creek I was standing in, maybe 50 yards away..................I had a good bead on several for 20 seconds easily................

I was waiting and hoping a little bit bigger one would step into the frame, cause these were just a little too little


----------



## austin22 (Aug 17, 2012)

went in at east valley rd, saw 3 bears, mama and 3 little ones, she would go 300lds,


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 17, 2012)

austin22 said:


> went in at east valley rd, saw 3 bears, mama and 3 little ones, she would go 300lds,



You didn't eat their porridge did you?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 17, 2012)

austin22 said:


> went in at east valley rd, saw 3 bears, mama and 3 little ones, she would go 300lds,



SWEEEEEEET  thats Coooool!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice Hog !


----------



## dannyray49 (Aug 18, 2012)

*mama bear and 3 babies*

Does mama and 3 babies not add up to four haha


----------



## bigelow (Aug 21, 2012)

Didn't see much sign, but did see two MONSTER Black hogs, and 5 shoats that were about 10lbs short of getting killed..........Did not get a bead on either of the big ones. 
 I swear when I saw them, they were side by side and their silhouette looked like a Cow, then a Bear; I was like HUH?  After they moved under a branch I recognized them as Hogs, but they were quickly out of sight............then came the shoats into the same creek I was standing in, maybe 50 yards away..................I had a good bead on several for 20 seconds easily................

I was waiting and hoping a little bit bigger one would step into the frame, cause these were just a little too little[/QUOTE]



those little ones are good eatin


----------



## papachaz (Aug 23, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> I got in Early Wed and the gate(Oak St) wasn't locked yet
> 
> Didn't see much sign, but did see two MONSTER Black hogs, and 5 shoats that were about 10lbs short of getting killed..........Did not get a bead on either of the big ones.
> I swear when I saw them, they were side by side and their silhouette looked like a Cow, then a Bear; I was like HUH?  After they moved under a branch I recognized them as Hogs, but they were quickly out of sight............then came the shoats into the same creek I was standing in, maybe 50 yards away..................I had a good bead on several for 20 seconds easily................
> ...



only problem with that is if you go in, then they come by and lock the gates. I talked to a GW about it last year, they are asked to keep the gates locked all the time there's not a hunt in there by the land owners, and thy pretty much have to honor that. was also told small game season doesn't count, because the rabbit hunters walk the roads....of course, rabbit season don't start until what, november?

one thing about hunting up there too, esp on the east point road side, there WILL be horse back riders come through, you can count on it


----------



## billyberger (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice Hog!!  I've hunted pine log WMA for years and only on one occasion did I see hogs...but it was at night when I was leaving.  I usually hunt on the edges near the big power lines (off White Rd.)  The deer hunting is pretty much a waste of time....I've seen very, very few and never had a shot opportunity.  But I enjoy squirrel hunting with my primitive bow up there.  Congrats on the hog....  cook him low and slow in a crock pot and I promise you one thing...you'll forget about deer altogether and just go after hogs.  They are absolutely delicious.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 23, 2012)

billyberger said:


> Nice Hog!!  I've hunted pine log WMA for years and only on one occasion did I see hogs...but it was at night when I was leaving.  I usually hunt on the edges near the big power lines (off White Rd.)  The deer hunting is pretty much a waste of time....I've seen very, very few and never had a shot opportunity.  But I enjoy squirrel hunting with my primitive bow up there.  Congrats on the hog....  cook him low and slow in a crock pot and I promise you one thing...you'll forget about deer altogether and just go after hogs.  They are absolutely delicious.



That is why I love them HOGS!!  If you can get a loin on the grill without ever freezing it, it is the dandiest thing you'll ever eat! 

 I have gotten a few hogs at pinelog.........its tough, but they are there and when its 25 minutes to the gate from my house, Thats where I'll go!


----------



## Big Eights (Aug 24, 2012)

All gates are open at pine log


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 24, 2012)

Sweet if gates are open the 10/22 mag comes out to play.  Might have to hunt this weekend.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 27, 2012)

devin25gun said:


> Sweet if gates are open the 10/22 mag comes out to play.  Might have to hunt this weekend.



I thought a 10/22 was a Center fire Gun


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 27, 2012)

Big Eights said:


> All gates are open at pine log



I just called and she said it must be so folks can get ready for Dove season.......May have to take the climber out for the first time


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 27, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> I thought a 10/22 was a Center fire Gun



I think you are confused, the 10/22 is a rim fire chambered for either 22 long rifle or 22 wmr.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you required to sign in at pine log for the small game season?


----------



## Big Eights (Aug 27, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> Are you required to sign in at pine log for the small game season?


No sign in for small game.


----------



## devin25gun (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes my 10/22 is a tactical innovations in 22 wmr. I had to complete the receiver myself on a mill  as the orginal were prone to cracking.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 1, 2012)

Lorren68 said:


> I think you are confused, the 10/22 is a rim fire chambered for either 22 long rifle or 22 wmr.



Think Your right.........Am I thinking of the 22/250?


----------

